# Google Now



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

Running beans ROM build 11, taking advantage of Google now. However, the voice calling/recognition is absolutely horrible. Anyone else have the same problem?

flicking the BEAN on my G3


----------



## synergy (May 10, 2012)

Everyone please let this thread die until it's moved.

To the OP, please don't post shit like this in a development forum, but instead the preceding forum.

Sent from codefireX


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

synergy said:


> Everyone please let this thread die until it's moved.
> 
> To the OP, please don't post shit like this in a development forum, but instead the preceding forum.
> 
> Sent from codefireX


9 times out of 10 misplaced threads are honest accidents due to not backing out of the development subforum. Please use the report button instead of hoping someone stumbles upon it.

Thread moved to general.


----------



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

synergy said:


> Everyone please let this thread die until it's moved.
> 
> To the OP, please don't post shit like this in a development forum, but instead the preceding forum.
> 
> Sent from codefireX


Chill, little mistake. Cheers









flicking the BEAN on my G3


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

I posted a thread in the development section on accident once... I had a heart attack once...


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

lol me too. Was like the first post I ever did. It also could have just been put in the ROM thread, so I had a double whammy on my first post. So it happens to all of us -

- to the OP - I would assume (although could be wrong) that the voice recognition isn't great because its being ran on the ICS engine. Google Now is just hacked into ICS; as it runs flawlessly on JB.


----------



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> lol me too. Was like the first post I ever did. It also could have just been put in the ROM thread, so I had a double whammy on my first post. So it happens to all of us -
> 
> - to the OP - I would assume (although could be wrong) that the voice recognition isn't great because its being ran on the ICS engine. Google Now is just hacked into ICS; as it runs flawlessly on JB.


So ota jelly bean when it comes out, then root and flash, etc?

flicking the BEAN on my G3


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Or just roll with one of the MANY JB-based ROMs; AOSP or TW, your preference. Google Now works flawlessly on them.


----------



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Or just roll with one of the MANY JB-based ROMs; AOSP or TW, your preference. Google Now works flawlessly on them.


Is beans ROM not jb based? I thought it was?

flicking the BEAN on my G3


----------



## jlokos (Mar 7, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> Or just roll with one of the MANY JB-based ROMs; AOSP or TW, your preference. Google Now works flawlessly on them.


Except when you try to use it for BT voice dialing, then it is worthless.


----------

